# Galleon 2.0.1



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

The open source Galleon 2.0.1 media server for TiVo is now available.

This version includes the following:

Fix for app sharing configuration

Your TiVo needs to be running at least version 7.2.1 software.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

I just installed 2.0.1 on both my computers. I really like the fact that you added the new menu level. My music photo and more was way to cluttered. One of the computers shows up as galleon and the other shows up as galleon [1]. Is there any way to change the menu name? I would like be able to add the computer name after galleon in the menu.

The other thing I want to mention is the fact that the install always goes great on my xp computer, but on my comp running win 2000 I always get an error when it tries to start the galleon service and I have to reboot the computer to get it to work.

Let me just finish by saying how much both my wife and I like galleon.


----------



## Tap (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you have to uninstall the 1.9.2 version or will this just install right over it?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

segaily said:


> I just installed 2.0.1 on both my computers. I really like the fact that you added the new menu level. My music photo and more was way to cluttered. One of the computers shows up as galleon and the other shows up as galleon [1]. Is there any way to change the menu name? I would like be able to add the computer name after galleon in the menu.


You can change the name in the Galleon configuration GUI File/Properties menu. The value of the name fields is used for the name of the menu.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Web site looks slick! Was that just updated too, or did I miss it?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Tap said:


> Do you have to uninstall the 1.9.2 version or will this just install right over it?


Simply install over your existing installation. All your configuration settings will be maintained.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Web site looks slick! Was that just updated too, or did I miss it?


Its new with 2.0


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Love the new features so far! Being able to group all my Galleon apps under a single menu is great, and I love the fact that it recognizes folder organization for ComeBack tranfers!

I also like how it recognizes file naming conventions and then attempts to sort the files based on those names ... but it doesn't always seem to get it right and I can't necessarily figure out why.

For example, I have the following shows in a hierarchy:



> The 4400
> - Season 1
> -- The 4400 1x01 - ''The Return'' Pilot.mpg
> -- The 4400 1x02 - ''The New & Improved Carl Morrissey''.mpg
> ...


So in Galleon I can browse to Galleon - The 4400 - Season 1 but I see this:



> ''The New & Improved Carl Morrissey''
> ''The Return'' Pilot
> ''Becoming''
> "Trial by Fire"
> "White Light"


So why is the second episode sorting to the top? I see random mis-fires on the sorting like this in some of my other folders as well. Is it just a refresh issue perhaps?

Also, all of the recording dates in the ComeBack app are today's date ... is that supposed to be like that?


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

javahmo said:


> You can change the name in the Galleon configuration GUI File/Properties menu. The value of the name fields is used for the name of the menu.


Thanks perfect.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

After the update (2.0, but it's still doing it in 2.0.1), all of my RSS apps are entitled "Yahoo", when only one of them should be. I've verified in the setup that they have other names there.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Clean install of 2.01 - Added Shoutcast, then added Galleon Menu. Now I see Shoutcast outside of the menu and two instances inside the menu. Haven't tried rebooting PC yet, but I thought I'd post incase I forget this ever happened.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

jubrand said:


> After the update (2.0, but it's still doing it in 2.0.1), all of my RSS apps are entitled "Yahoo", when only one of them should be. I've verified in the setup that they have other names there.


Could you try to reboot your TiVo while Galleon is running.


----------



## smoothtivo (Apr 26, 2004)

For some reason I can use ToGo from my computer and see the recorded shows fine but no apps are showing up on my tivo. Any idea what im doing wrong?

Thanks,


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Clean install of 2.01 - Added Shoutcast, then added Galleon Menu. Now I see Shoutcast outside of the menu and two instances inside the menu. Haven't tried rebooting PC yet, but I thought I'd post incase I forget this ever happened.


I've found that the TiVo recorder sometimes holds onto old apps even though they have been removed. They seems to then disappear after some time. It sometimes helps to go in and out of the Music, Photos & More menu. You could also restart your TiVo with Galleon running to get everything back in sync.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

smoothtivo said:


> For some reason I can use ToGo from my computer and see the recorded shows fine but no apps are showing up on my tivo. Any idea what im doing wrong?


Have you enabled all of the ports that Galleon needs in your firewall:
http://galleon.tv/content/view/36/47/


----------



## Tap (Dec 4, 2004)

javahmo said:


> Simply install over your existing installation. All your configuration settings will be maintained.


Thanks - install went great without a hitch.

You've got a format problem on this help page, btw:

http://galleon.tv/content/view/93/52/


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

javahmo said:


> I've found that the TiVo recorder sometimes holds onto old apps even though they have been removed. They seems to then disappear after some time. It sometimes helps to go in and out of the Music, Photos & More menu. You could also restart your TiVo with Galleon running to get everything back in sync.


Leaving it up for an hour didn't help, neither did going in/out or rebooting the TiVo. Once I rebooted the PC everything cleared up, though.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Leaving it up for an hour didn't help, neither did going in/out or rebooting the TiVo. Once I rebooted the PC everything cleared up, though.


Ok. Thats very different from what I've experienced sofar. I'll do some digging in the code.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

windracer said:


> Love the new features so far! Being able to group all my Galleon apps under a single menu is great, and I love the fact that it recognizes folder organization for ComeBack tranfers!
> 
> I also like how it recognizes file naming conventions and then attempts to sort the files based on those names ... but it doesn't always seem to get it right and I can't necessarily figure out why.
> 
> ...


The filename formats you have doesnt exactly match the patterns Galleon currently recognize. If Galleon cannot determine the date of the recording from the filename, then it defaults to the current date.


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

javahmo said:


> The filename formats you have doesnt exactly match the patterns Galleon currently recognize. If Galleon cannot determine the date of the recording from the filename, then it defaults to the current date.


Wow. Reading this forum is always very helpful. I never even knew you could add folders to the directory to show the folders on the TiVo. Huh. Now you can also send date information, too. Awesome.

What exactly is the correct format to send date recorded information? I would love to add date information to the episode that corresponds to the season and episode number. For instace, if the episode is season two episode five, I would like to have the date be 2/5. I was doing a little experimenting, but can't seem to make it work.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Being a Mac user and how installation for us was a tad more difficult... and that my setup was metting my needs just fine, I've been sitting out of updates for a bit.

But I'd like to update now since we've passed the 2.0 mark.

Will 2.0.1 work on my Mac running 10.3.9?

Are we to the point yet where the other guy's "wrapper" program is being incorporated officially from Leon or is installing on Macs still a bit more difficult and a little bit of a hack?


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I need help. When i try to download 2.0.1 I get this massage.NSIS error. 
Isstaller you are tring to use is corrupted or incomplete. This could be the resuilt of a damaged disk or a failed download or a virus. What can i do???


----------



## LatinPrince131 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry I posted this question somewhere else before I saw this post...

My question is this:

I have the strangest problem I'm using the latest galleon build and I have galleon send files directly to my PC, problem is whenever Galleon transfers the files for me Windows Media Player or any other player I've tried tells me my key is incorrect...

I've checked the key in Galleon and my Tivo Desktop countless times and they are a perfect match. I'm scratching my head on this one and I'm asking someone else if they've had similar problems and or if there is a fix available, thanks!

PS: Manual Tivo transfers with Tivo Desktop work fine for me, using Tivo Desktop 2.2 and 7.2.1 on my Tivo.

*Exact error I get says:
You are not authorized to play this recording. It was transfered using a different access key than the one in your Windows account.*


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

markandjenn said:


> What exactly is the correct format to send date recorded information? I would love to add date information to the episode that corresponds to the season and episode number.


Same here ... I would like to know what formats Galleon recognizes. I could not find anything about this on the new website.

That does explain why my recordings all show with the same date: I always take out the "recorded on mm/dd/yyyy" part of the filenames, and some of my GoBack files aren't even .tivo files. But I'm still not sure what is controlling the sorting, if it's not the episode number like 01x05, 01x06, etc. Should I be using S01E05 instead?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

markandjenn said:


> Wow. Reading this forum is always very helpful. I never even knew you could add folders to the directory to show the folders on the TiVo. Huh. Now you can also send date information, too. Awesome.
> 
> What exactly is the correct format to send date recorded information? I would love to add date information to the episode that corresponds to the season and episode number. For instace, if the episode is season two episode five, I would like to have the date be 2/5. I was doing a little experimenting, but can't seem to make it work.


Here are the filename patterns that Galleon recognizes:
{Lost}{2005-11-16}{The Other 48 Days}{10.00 PM Wed Nov 16, 2005}{KGO}.mpg
which is interpreted as:
{SeriesTitle}{OriginalAirDate}{EpisodeTitle}{DateRecorded}{CallSign}

Lost - ''Collision'' (Recorded Nov 23, 2005, KGO).TiVo
which is interpreted as:
SeriesTitle [- ''EpisodeTitle''] (DateRecorded, CallSign)

The Twilight Zone - Dust (Recorded Sun Jan 1 2006 05 16AM SCIFI).TiVo
which is interpreted as:
SeriesTitle [- EpisodeTitle] (DateRecorded, CallSign)

The files for GoBack are sorted on either the original air date, recorded date or the file date depending on which is known.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

angel35 said:


> I need help. When i try to download 2.0.1 I get this massage.NSIS error.
> Isstaller you are tring to use is corrupted or incomplete. This could be the resuilt of a damaged disk or a failed download or a virus. What can i do???


The installation wizard wasnt completely downloaded. Try to download again.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Being a Mac user and how installation for us was a tad more difficult... and that my setup was metting my needs just fine, I've been sitting out of updates for a bit.
> 
> But I'd like to update now since we've passed the 2.0 mark.
> 
> ...


The current Mac support is very generic and should work with any Unix type OS. There has been various issues with supporting the other wrappers so that is not included with Galleon.


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

javahmo said:


> Here are the filename patterns that Galleon recognizes:
> {Lost}{2005-11-16}{The Other 48 Days}{10.00 PM Wed Nov 16, 2005}{KGO}.mpg
> which is interpreted as:
> {SeriesTitle}{OriginalAirDate}{EpisodeTitle}{DateRecorded}{CallSign}


I am still having trouble with this awesome feature. I have tried many different varients of this and here is what I have discovered.

I cut and pasted this:
{Lost}{2005-11-16}{The Other 48 Days}{10.00 PM Wed Nov 16, 2005}{KGO}.mpg
into one of my existing test files (a 1 minute clip) and while browsing the files on my PC, it shows:
The show title as: Lost 
Date recorded: 11/16
Episode Title: No title displayed
Date Recorded - Program Detail: Wed 11/16 12:00 am 0 0

But when the file is transferred and on the TiVo, the date recorded changes to today's date and time.

Also changing the first set of dates in the file name like below changes the date recorded information and the second date is ignored. For instance,

{Lost}{2005-01-05}{The Other 48 Days}{10.00 PM Wed Nov 16, 2005}{KGO}.mpg
The show title as: Lost 
Date recorded: 1/05
Episode Title: N/A
Date Recorded - Program Detail: Wed 1/05 12:00 am 0 0

Additionally, all of my .tivo files are listed with today's date as the date recorded even though I have never touched file since it was transferred off of the TiVo. The file format is intact as well as the date recorded information, which most are from last year, but all the .tivo files have today's date. I have rebooted the TiVo, just in case there was some sort of error, but it did not fix it.

Please let me know if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

markandjenn said:


> I am still having trouble with this awesome feature. I have tried many different varients of this and here is what I have discovered.
> 
> I cut and pasted this:
> {Lost}{2005-11-16}{The Other 48 Days}{10.00 PM Wed Nov 16, 2005}{KGO}.mpg
> ...


I'm currently investigating a possible bug that might be causing some of the data not to be picked up by TiVo properly.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Help, I dont know what to think now i get this massage when i try to download 2.0.1 Galleon 2.0.1 is not a valid WIN 32 application. Can some one tell me why i get this??? THANK YOU 
Angel


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

angel35 said:


> Help, I dont know what to think now i get this massage when i try to download 2.0.1 Galleon 2.0.1 is not a valid WIN 32 application. Can some one tell me why i get this??? THANK YOU
> Angel


You have an incomplete or corrupted download. Your browser may have cached the incomplete file and now when you try to redownload, it continues to fail. Clear your browser's cache and try again, or try a different browser.

To clear the cache:
In Internet Explorer, choose Internet Options from the Tools menu. Under the General Tab, in Temporary Internet Files box, click Delete Files... and select the Delete All Offline Content checkbox in the window that appears, then press OK.

In Firefox, choose Options from the Tools menu. Click the Privacy icon from the row of icons on the top (or right-hand side in older versions). Choose the Cache tab, then click Clear Cache Now.


----------



## Proudleftie (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the great app!

Can I access my tivo from work if I port forward properly? What do I need to do in Galleon to make it work?


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

gonzotek said:


> You have an incomplete or corrupted download. Your browser may have cached the incomplete file and now when you try to redownload, it continues to fail. Clear your browser's cache and try again, or try a different browser.
> 
> To clear the cache:
> In Internet Explorer, choose Internet Options from the Tools menu. Under the General Tab, in Temporary Internet Files box, click Delete Files... and select the Delete All Offline Content checkbox in the window that appears, then press OK.
> ...


HI. I tryed this it did not work. I keep geting the same massage and some times i get thisGalleon is not a valid win application. I dont know what to make of this??? Does any one know what is going on ???


----------



## bonnie_raitt (Sep 14, 2001)

I have been using G 2.0.1 for several days now. My Observations:

1. I got the "Galleon Folder" one time in Tivo. The rest of the time, I continue to get the individual apps showing in the top level list

2. Although I have Galleon pointed at my Itunes XML file, nothing shows up in the Galleon Itunes folder on TiVo. BTW, I do not let iTunes manage my library, thus my itunes folder is empty. Is this the reason?

I continue to wish for a reliable way to play my music library.


----------



## bonnie_raitt (Sep 14, 2001)

bonnie_raitt said:


> I have been using G 2.0.1 for several days now. My Observations:
> 
> 1. I got the "Galleon Folder" one time in Tivo. The rest of the time, I continue to get the individual apps showing in the top level list
> 
> ...


One other thing, when I stream music to my TiVo via shoutcast, my TiVo reboots after10-30 minutes. Bummer!


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I have Season 3 of Star Trek Voyager in my Tivo folder, and with the new Galleon, it recognizes the folder name, but nothing in the folder at all. They are the currect format( I used the videora tivo converter program), because 1.9.2 finds them with no problem, but the new version doesn't.


----------



## DaddyBC (Aug 21, 2005)

I tried but couldn't get a remote Tivo to see my shared Tivo. I am using ports PC Application of 7288 and PC Publishing of 8081. Both are opened on my router to the machine running Galleon. IS there a way I can test it locally without bugging friends to try and test it?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

DaddyBC said:


> I tried but couldn't get a remote Tivo to see my shared Tivo. I am using ports PC Application of 7288 and PC Publishing of 8081. Both are opened on my router to the machine running Galleon. IS there a way I can test it locally without bugging friends to try and test it?


The PC Publishing port has to be 80. Unfortunately, there is no way to test this on your local network. TiVo handles local network connections differently from remote internet connections.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

mike3775 said:


> I have Season 3 of Star Trek Voyager in my Tivo folder, and with the new Galleon, it recognizes the folder name, but nothing in the folder at all. They are the currect format( I used the videora tivo converter program), because 1.9.2 finds them with no problem, but the new version doesn't.


Could you give an example of one of the file formats.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

This is what the files are converted to that Galleon 1.9.2 finds with no problem(its the default on the videora tivo converter):

MPEG-2/720x480/16:9/2Mbps Stereo/192kbps


When I installed Galleon 2.0.1, it finds the Star Trek Voyager folder on my PC alright, but it doesn't find anything in it.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Does Galleon (or anything else) provide a total time for each transfer with TTG? I'm trying to do some accurate testing of this new TiVo adapter without sitting at the computer for hours. Thanks!


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Does Galleon (or anything else) provide a total time for each transfer with TTG? I'm trying to do some accurate testing of this new TiVo adapter without sitting at the computer for hours. Thanks!


Galleon provides a realtime transfer rate on screen during the transfer. This value usually fluctuates over time. When the transfer is complete it will calculate the average transfer rate in KBps and print that value in the Galleon log. Look for the text "Download rate=". You dont need to enable debug logging to see this information.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I love you, man.


----------



## tomthumb (Jan 23, 2002)

Is there still not a way to do RANDOM PLAY within the jukebox app?

'twould be a great feature


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I have configured Galleon to automatically download a couple shows that I have a SP for first run. However, TiVo suggestions is recording previous run episodes of the same shows and Galleon is downloading them. 

My question is there a way to prevent the downloading of recordings that are suggestions without just turning off suggestions and only download recordings from my FR/SP?


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

I just cleaned up all the tags on my MP3s and now Galleon's Music Organizer sees twice as many MP3s than what I have. When I clik on some, they come up as not there. It's done one refresh and this still remains. Is there a way to clear out what I have and make it re-look?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

You could try shutting down Galleon and then deleting its database. It will then re-crawl your library and rebuild everything.

I run Galleon on Linux, so when I need to do this, I just delete everything under my /usr/share/galleon/data directory. I'm assuming there's a data directory for a Windows install as well.


----------



## DiverDownBrian (Jan 8, 2006)

So I'm the same problem described in the 1.9 thread ... 

Can someone tell me how to enable suffle on the iTunes app?

I have the "randomize folder" enabled. But it plays the sames in the same order regardless.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm trying to set up the ToGo Properties.

What the 4-digit PIN that it's asking me for? I never had to have such a number before.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

I haven't installed 2.0 yet, but maybe the 4-digit PIN is for the (optional) Parental Controls?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

The only Apps I have on are ToGo, Music, iTunes and Weather. I've never done anything w/ Parental Controls before.


----------



## crumley (Jan 22, 2003)

The PIN is for if you want to make your TiVo visible outside your network.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

But it's requiring me to enter a PIN. I went into the Server Properties just to set up my MAK and when I hit "OK" it won't save my choices without me entering a PIN.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> But it's requiring me to enter a PIN. I went into the Server Properties just to set up my MAK and when I hit "OK" it won't save my choices without me entering a PIN.


Yes, it did the same to me, and it's a little annoying. I just entered "1234" as the PIN to make it shut up, and since I don't really plan on making my Galleon server public I figure it isn't doing any harm.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm just going to stay with 1.9.2. The folders on the Tivo would be nice, but its not worth the hassle in reconverting the files yet again for 2.0.1 to find.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

I upgraded from 1.9.2 to 2.0.1 on Mac OS X.

After the upgrade, I've noticed some strange problems with the Music app. It serves up directories of MP3s properly, but when you play an MP3 it sometimes displays information for a completely different artist/song on the playback screen.

I just deleted the MP3 directory from the Music app configuration and re-added to see if that will fix the problem. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

mportuesi said:


> Yes, it did the same to me, and it's a little annoying. I just entered "1234" as the PIN to make it shut up, and since I don't really plan on making my Galleon server public I figure it isn't doing any harm.


Yes, it wont do any harm. You have to take several additional steps before sharing will actually work. I'll change the logic so that it isnt always required.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

mike3775 said:


> I'm just going to stay with 1.9.2. The folders on the Tivo would be nice, but its not worth the hassle in reconverting the files yet again for 2.0.1 to find.


There is no "reconverting" between versions. The existing data about your MP3 and photo files are used as-is.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

mportuesi said:


> I upgraded from 1.9.2 to 2.0.1 on Mac OS X.
> 
> After the upgrade, I've noticed some strange problems with the Music app. It serves up directories of MP3s properly, but when you play an MP3 it sometimes displays information for a completely different artist/song on the playback screen.
> 
> I just deleted the MP3 directory from the Music app configuration and re-added to see if that will fix the problem. Has anyone else seen this?


Do you have random play enabled?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I think I've found a bug ... I can reliably reproduce it and make my entire NPL disappear except for other DVRs and PCs on the network.

I use multiple levels of nested folders in my GoBack directory, like:


```
root
  Battlestar Galactica
    show 1
    show 2
  The 4400
    Season 1
       show 1
       show 2
    Season 2
       show 1
       show 2
```
If I just browse the first level of subfolders, everything is fine. If I go until a second level (like root - The 4400 - Season 1) and use the left arrow to back out, when I get back to my main NPL, everything is missing except the entries for the other TiVos on the network, my PC (running TiVo Desktop) and Galleon.

If I drop to Live TV (or just go back to TiVo Central) and then go back to the NPL, everything is fine again.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

windracer said:


> I think I've found a bug ... I can reliably reproduce it and make my entire NPL disappear except for other DVRs and PCs on the network.
> 
> I use multiple levels of nested folders in my GoBack directory, like:
> 
> ...


Very nice catch! This ones very interesting. Not sure who is to blame; could be a TiVo bug too. I'll have to do some debugging.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

javahmo said:


> Do you have random play enabled?


I have never set this option, so I'm pretty sure the answer is "no".

Some more info: I did the upgrade by copying the "data" and "conf" directories from the 1.9.2 installation folder into a new 2.0.1 installation folder. I wanted to have 1.9.2 to roll back to in case of problems.

Basically, I'm hearing one song and seeing the artist/title info for a completely different song.

The filesystem hierarchy is created by iTunes. One folder per artist, subfolders for albums, MP3 files in the subfolders. I use the Galleon Music app rather than the iTunes app because the iTunes app only seems to export playlists, and I don't use playlists much.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's another problem I'm seeing with 2.0.1 that I didn't see with 1.9.2:

Start the GoBack app from the Galleon UI. Click on the tab that lists the programs on the TiVo. The list appears.

Click the checkbox for a program.

With 1.9.2, this worked just fine. The checkbox displayed as checked, the program started uploading to the computer, and you could move on to your next task.

With 2.0.1, the Galleon UI locks up entirely. One time I tried this, the program uploaded in the background while the GUI was locked up. Another time I tried this, the program did not upload, and the GUI locked up.

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

mportuesi said:


> With 2.0.1, the Galleon UI locks up entirely. One time I tried this, the program uploaded in the background while the GUI was locked up. Another time I tried this, the program did not upload, and the GUI locked up.


Actually, yes, I did have this happen to me but dismissed it as related to something else and didn't think about it again. I tried to select a recording to transfer and the GUI locked up (this was on Linux) so I closed everything. When I checked later, I found that the file I had been trying to select did in fact transfer. I don't think I've tried a transfer since then ...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cwoody222 said:


> I'm trying to set up the ToGo Properties.
> 
> What the 4-digit PIN that it's asking me for? I never had to have such a number before.


FYI: I just did "1234" as the number and it's OK now. Weird though.

And everything's working OK on MacOS 10.3.9.


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

javahmo said:


> I'm currently investigating a possible bug that might be causing some of the data not to be picked up by TiVo properly.


Leon - I'm sorry to be a pest, but were you able to re-create this and/or investigate this? Please let me know if you need any help diagnosing the issue.

Thanks.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

markandjenn said:


> Leon - I'm sorry to be a pest, but were you able to re-create this and/or investigate this? Please let me know if you need any help diagnosing the issue.


Yes, there is a bug. Probably in the Galleon code. Debugging this is taking time, since its not obvious what the exact problem is.


----------



## msilano (Jan 20, 2003)

Not sure whether this is a bug or expected functionality.

Using the Galleon desktop interface, I can select one or more Tivo files for download. This is good.

In one case, the transfer was aborted due to me closing the Galleon app (d-oh).

I went back into the "TivoToGo" section and attempted to re-select the same file for download. It wasn't there. 

It appears that once a show is selected for download, that show is not available for download again? 

I witnesses this with 1.9x and now with 2.x. Has anyone else seen this?

Thanks again for a great application.

-m


----------



## DaddyBC (Aug 21, 2005)

javahmo said:


> The PC Publishing port has to be 80. Unfortunately, there is no way to test this on your local network. TiVo handles local network connections differently from remote internet connections.


Don't take this wrong but, If it has to be 80 why is there an entry to change it? Also, what if your IP blocks incoming 80 will this cause a failure?


----------



## Slicker (Aug 26, 2002)

angel35 said:


> HI. I tryed this it did not work. I keep geting the same massage and some times i get thisGalleon is not a valid win application. I dont know what to make of this??? Does any one know what is going on ???


Just a thought, but there are several Galleon platforms. Are you d/l'ing the correct windows installer?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

msilano said:


> Not sure whether this is a bug or expected functionality.
> 
> Using the Galleon desktop interface, I can select one or more Tivo files for download. This is good.
> 
> ...


The downloaded recording should appear in the downloaded tab in the configuration GUI.

The next version of Galleon will have support to re-download a recording. For now your only option is to delete the Galleon database by stopping the Galleon service and deleting everything under the Galleon data directory.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

DaddyBC said:


> Don't take this wrong but, If it has to be 80 why is there an entry to change it? Also, what if your IP blocks incoming 80 will this cause a failure?


It only has to be 80 if you plan to share any of the apps remotely. Some users also have other services running locally using port 80, so they can configure Galleon to use another port. This port isnt just used for sharing, it makes features like GoBack work too.

If your ISP is blocking port 80, then there is currently no workaround. The TiVo recorder uses port 80 and this is not configurable.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

msilano said:


> Not sure whether this is a bug or expected functionality.
> 
> Using the Galleon desktop interface, I can select one or more Tivo files for download. This is good.
> 
> ...


I have also had (and previously mentioned) this problem before. I don't know why, but once a program is selected for download from the ToGo App (and you leave the ToGo App), it is no longer in the ToGo list when you go back to the ToGo app. (I have had this occur repeatedly with 1.9, but I haven't tried 2.0 yet.)


----------



## tomthumb (Jan 23, 2002)

I inquire above, but I think it got buried in some other troubleshooting...

Was wondering if shuffle-play within the jukebox app is on the horizon?
Would be much appreciated!


----------



## wincklhofer (Mar 12, 2003)

First off great app as always!

I installed 2.01 and everything appears to run correctly. I noticed that you had extended the go-back folders capability into the videocasting app such that I now have a folder for each Video cast. So I upped my download number from 1 to 5 since there wouldn't be as much clutter on the menu, and I could have more video's waiting. 

Here's the intersting part. GAlleon went out and downloaded more videos as requested so I now have several folders with 4 or 5 video in them. When I go to transfer them to the Tivo no matter which video in the list I select it brings me to the transfer screen for the 1st video in the list. 

Any thoughts?

Scott.


----------



## danshap75 (Dec 8, 2003)

Ever since my upgrade to 2.0.1 (not sure if 2.0.0 did this, I never ran it), my RSS apps that display on Tivo share the same name. However, the feeds inside them are different.

I have Galleon configured with 4 RSS feed apps (Sports, News, Deals, Tech News). Each is defined in Galleon as "RSS - <Topic>", such as "RSS - Sports". The feeds are then assigned per category.

When I browse Galleon on my Tivo, all 4 RSS apps are named the same (which ever was created first in the Galleon GUI). Seems like the feeds are fine, just the names are messed up.

Is this a bug that has been previously reported? I have used multiple RSS apps for ages in Galleon, but recall this happening only since the upgrade to 2.0.1.

I have completely removed and recreated the RSS apps with no change in behavior.

Thanks!!!


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

tomthumb said:


> I inquire above, but I think it got buried in some other troubleshooting...
> 
> Was wondering if shuffle-play within the jukebox app is on the horizon?
> Would be much appreciated!


Will be supported in the next version.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

wincklhofer said:


> First off great app as always!
> 
> I installed 2.01 and everything appears to run correctly. I noticed that you had extended the go-back folders capability into the videocasting app such that I now have a folder for each Video cast. So I upped my download number from 1 to 5 since there wouldn't be as much clutter on the menu, and I could have more video's waiting.
> 
> ...


Its a bug.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

danshap75 said:


> Ever since my upgrade to 2.0.1 (not sure if 2.0.0 did this, I never ran it), my RSS apps that display on Tivo share the same name. However, the feeds inside them are different.
> 
> I have Galleon configured with 4 RSS feed apps (Sports, News, Deals, Tech News). Each is defined in Galleon as "RSS - <Topic>", such as "RSS - Sports". The feeds are then assigned per category.
> 
> ...


I found the bug in the Galleon menu. Will be fixed in next release.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

juanian said:


> I have also had (and previously mentioned) this problem before. I don't know why, but once a program is selected for download from the ToGo App (and you leave the ToGo App), it is no longer in the ToGo list when you go back to the ToGo app. (I have had this occur repeatedly with 1.9, but I haven't tried 2.0 yet.)


The next version of Galleon will allow you to re-download a recording.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

OK...i just downloaded and installed latest Galleon. Have never even seen this before so here are some basic newbie questions. 

Is Configuration the only way to access the program? I see the list of shows on both my TIVOs. I check the box for a show. But then what? I dont see a "Transfer" button...or anything that says anything is happening.

I set up TOGO app. I can see the list of both TIVOs on either TIVO at TOGO. I select a show and click Save To Computer. I got Connecting..................and an ongoing line of dots..........

I cancelled that one.

I selected a different show on the other TIVO and click Save to Computer....I get Save Selected. So....now what?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

mrjam2jab said:


> OK...i just downloaded and installed latest Galleon. Have never even seen this before so here are some basic newbie questions.
> 
> Is Configuration the only way to access the program? I see the list of shows on both my TIVOs. I check the box for a show. But then what? I dont see a "Transfer" button...or anything that says anything is happening.
> 
> ...


Make sure that all the ports that Galleon needs are configured on your PC firewall:
http://galleon.tv/content/view/36/47/

Galleon doesn't support recordings with parental controls yet.


----------



## wirenutter (Jan 14, 2006)

I have the same problem. I've made sure all ports were open and even tried totally disableing the windows firewall. It still does as described and no transfers take place. 
Thanks


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

wirenutter said:


> I have the same problem. I've made sure all ports were open and even tried totally disableing the windows firewall. It still does as described and no transfers take place.
> Thanks


Enable debug logging in the Galleon File/Properties menu and email me all of your logs.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I checked my firewall....none of the ports were listed so i added/opened them. Still not getting anything beyond the "Save Selected". I rebooted the PC....nothing. I even downloaded/installed the latest version that just released. No difference.

I enabled Debug logging. But where am i gonna find the log?


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

I had the same problem and just turned off the Windows Firewall. I have the one for the router that protects me. It works fine now.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

mrjam2jab said:


> I checked my firewall....none of the ports were listed so i added/opened them. Still not getting anything beyond the "Save Selected". I rebooted the PC....nothing. I even downloaded/installed the latest version that just released. No difference.
> 
> I enabled Debug logging. But where am i gonna find the log?


The Galleon log files are located in the Galleon logs directory.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

D'oh.....i shoulda known that...i was looking within the program.

K. I emailed them to you. Sure hope we can get this running.

CORRECTION:

The email came back as undeliverable.

What did i do wrong?

[email protected]


----------



## ACraigL (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi,

I just got a Java update message for J2SE Runtime Environment 1.5.0_06-b05... has Galleon been tested with this JRE? Any risks in updating?

Thanks!


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

Has anybody gotten Galleon to work on one of the new Intel based iMacs?

I'm fairly clueless with a lot of computer stuff, but I did follow the install and entered the commands in a shell and got this: Any idea if I am doing something wrong or if it's not going to work? Tivo Desktop doesn't work at all.

Last login: Tue Jan 17 15:38:57 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
You have new mail.
iMac:~ jimmymac$ cd /Applications/Galleon/bin
iMac:/Applications/Galleon/bin jimmymac$ sudo ./gui.sh
Password:
sudo: ./gui.sh: command not found
iMac:/Applications/Galleon/bin jimmymac$


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

jimmymac said:


> iMac:/Applications/Galleon/bin jimmymac$ sudo ./gui.sh
> Password:
> sudo: ./gui.sh: command not found
> iMac:/Applications/Galleon/bin jimmymac$


On Linux I have to make sure to 'chmod 755' the shell scripts so they're executable.


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

windracer said:


> On Linux I have to make sure to 'chmod 755' the shell scripts so they're executable.


Thanks, I tried that and got this while the GUI opens and says it can't connect to the server. All greek to me.

2006-01-18 22:45:18.168 java[380] *** -[NSBundle load]: Error loading code /Library/InputManagers/MagicMenuEnabler/MagicMenuEnabler.bundle/Contents/MacOS/MagicMenuEnabler for bundle /Library/InputManagers/MagicMenuEnabler/MagicMenuEnabler.bundle, error code 2 (link edit error code 0, error number 0 ())
apple.awt.EventQueueExceptionHandler Caught Throwable : java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
at org.lnicholls.galleon.gui.MainFrame$AddAppDialog.<init>(MainFrame.java:573)
at org.lnicholls.galleon.gui.MainFrame$AddAppDialog.<init>(MainFrame.java:508)
at org.lnicholls.galleon.gui.MainFrame$1.actionPerformed(MainFrame.java:130)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1819)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$ForwardActionEvents.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1872)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:420)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:258)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:321)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1113)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$MenuDragMouseHandler.menuDragMouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1006)
at javax.swing.JMenuItem.fireMenuDragMouseReleased(JMenuItem.java:584)
at javax.swing.JMenuItem.processMenuDragMouseEvent(JMenuItem.java:481)
at javax.swing.JMenuItem.processMouseEvent(JMenuItem.java:428)
at javax.swing.MenuSelectionManager.processMouseEvent(MenuSelectionManager.java:277)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuUI$MouseInputHandler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuUI.java:360)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(AWTEventMulticaster.java:231)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:5166)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:4963)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:1613)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:3681)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:1671)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3543)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:3527)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3242)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3172)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:1657)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:1606)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3543)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:480)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:234)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:184)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:178)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:170)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:100)


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

What version of java are you running?


----------



## jimmymac (Nov 6, 2002)

windracer said:


> What version of java are you running?


Have no idea.

I sort of have it working now.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The 'java -version' command will tell which release you are running.


```
[[email protected] galleon]# java -version
java version "1.5.0_04"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_04-b05)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_04-b05, mixed mode, sharing
```


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Leon,

I'm running Galleon on a win 2000 PC at 1.2ghz PC with 256MB of ram. I moved recently and when I was setup in the new place I could see the Galleon server in the now playing section, but the shows wouldn't list. I'd get a message that the server wasn't available. I restarted one of the TiVo's to see if that would fnix the issue, but it didn't. 

Next, I restarted the server to no effect. So, since I was running 1.9 I decided to take the plunge and install 2.1. The install blew with some message I clicked past too quickly to notice, so when it didn't work I uninstalled Galleon and every version of Java I had running on the box. 

Now, whenever I try to install the app I'm getting an error during the Java installation about a corrupt cab file. I'm thinking the problem is still on my end but wanted to bring this to your attention anyway in case you know of a quick fix.

Thx!


----------



## ddillard (Aug 23, 2005)

I am having the same problem as another user mentioned earlier. Here is what I am doing.

I have a computer dedicated to being a Tivo Server.
This Computer is running Windows XP and has two hard drives (D:/ and E:/)
This computer does not currently have a firewall enabled nor does it have an ativirus installed.
Since the new version of Galleon is supposed to be able to recognize folders I only setup two entries in the GoBack menu. The first is named Tivo1 and is pointed to the D:/ drive and the second is named Tivo2 and is pointed to the E:/ drive.

On each of these drives I have files arranged in folders (such as Alias, Mythbusters, etc.)

When I go to the tivo I can see both Tivo1 and Tivo2 listed.

When I select Tivo1 (or 2) I can indeed the the folders that are listed there.
But when I select one of these folders it shows as being empty.

Here is what I have done to test. (used the mythbusters folder, which contains only tivo files as they were when tranferred from the tivo without any editing)

I went into galleon and to the goback menu and set a link named mythbusters and pointed it to D:/mythbusters
Then I went to the tivo and I could locate the mythbusters folder, and after selecting it I can view, transfer and watch any file in the folder.

I then went to the Tivo1 link (still points to D:/) in the tivo now playing list and selected it.
I can locate the mythbusters folder but when I click on it the tivo says that the file is empty.

So I have determined that there is not any issue at all with the format of the files in the folder but do not know why it is not displaying properly if I try to navigate to them by using the subfolders.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this Issue? Sorry for the long description but I wanted to give all information so that there would not be confusion on what the issue was or what I have already done.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

There's a "bug" in TiVo Desktop in that you can't use the root directory of a drive as your recordings directory (i.e., D:\), it has to be a folder (like D:\My TiVo Recordings). I wonder if Galleon is experiencing the same issue.

It sounds like if you created E:\TiVo and D:\TiVo folders, and published _those_ in GoBack, with all of your show subfolders underneath, you should get the results you are looking for.


----------



## ddillard (Aug 23, 2005)

windracer said:


> There's a "bug" in TiVo Desktop in that you can't use the root directory of a drive as your recordings directory (i.e., D:\), it has to be a folder (like D:\My TiVo Recordings). I wonder if Galleon is experiencing the same issue.
> 
> It sounds like if you created E:\TiVo and D:\TiVo folders, and published _those_ in GoBack, with all of your show subfolders underneath, you should get the results you are looking for.


Thanks I will try that when I get home from work tonight. Even though I do know that if I have a file in the root directory is is seen (I use the E:/ drive as the default save directory and have it setup so that everything saves to the root of that drive until I sort them, but I keep it listed in the now playing list so that the files can be viewed from there until I get around to doing the sorting.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

Stormspace said:


> Leon,
> 
> I'm running Galleon on a win 2000 PC at 1.2ghz PC with 256MB of ram. I moved recently and when I was setup in the new place I could see the Galleon server in the now playing section, but the shows wouldn't list. I'd get a message that the server wasn't available. I restarted one of the TiVo's to see if that would fnix the issue, but it didn't.
> 
> ...


The Galleon installation file might have gotten corrupted during the download from Sourceforge; try to download it again.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

ddillard said:


> I am having the same problem as another user mentioned earlier. Here is what I am doing.
> 
> I have a computer dedicated to being a Tivo Server.
> This Computer is running Windows XP and has two hard drives (D:/ and E:/)
> ...


Are there any errors in the Galleon logs?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I Dled the java runtime from Sun and installed it from there. Then installed Galleon. Afterwards it worked fine, if a bit peculiar as it attempts to connect to the server several times when you try to make changes. No time outs though and the apps are appearing on the TiVos.


----------



## ddillard (Aug 23, 2005)

javahmo said:


> Are there any errors in the Galleon logs?


The only error showing in the logs is the following. BTW I am actually using 2.1.0, I just posted in the wrong thread by accident but was having the same promblem with 2.0.0 as well.

01:28:27,585 WARN [Wrapper-Connection] EhCache - Could not find configuration for net.sf.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCache. Configuring using the defaultCache settings.
0


----------



## f123456 (Jan 27, 2006)

Any ideas on how to title an mpg or .tivo file so that the show title, episode title, and episode number will appear correctly? 

I've got almost all the 7th heaven episodes on my pc (from my replaytv, actually), and have edited the ads out. Want to put them on my Tivo, and I can use GoBack to get them there. 

The problem is that regardless of what I name the file, only the episode title (not show name etc) shows up on the Tivo. I've read through the thread, and if I put anything in curly brackets, then all the info in the brackets does show up, but it shows up in curly brackets and makes sorting a bit tricky. Also, is there a way to get them to all definitely be in the same group on the Tivo? Any help is appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

Now that you mention it, one of the recent releases of Galleon *did* do an odd thing and put the episode title as the name of the show. This might have been fixed in one of the later versions of Galleon (this is the 2.0.1 thread, and Galleon is at least at 2.2.0 now).

You probably already know the format that Galleon uses when it records a show, like:
The Ellen DeGeneres Show - Lauren Graham (Recorded Tue Feb 14 2006 04 00PM KPHO).TiVo . I guess that it might use the same format for other kinds of files (like .mpg).


----------



## f123456 (Jan 27, 2006)

juanian said:


> Now that you mention it, one of the recent releases of Galleon *did* do an odd thing and put the episode title as the name of the show. This might have been fixed in one of the later versions of Galleon (this is the 2.0.1 thread, and Galleon is at least at 2.2.0 now).
> 
> You probably already know the format that Galleon uses when it records a show, like:
> The Ellen DeGeneres Show - Lauren Graham (Recorded Tue Feb 14 2006 04 00PM KPHO).TiVo . I guess that it might use the same format for other kinds of files (like .mpg).


My filename is: 7th Heaven - (210) 10-11 Xmas.tivo 
and when I use Galleon GoBack to transfer it, the file is just listed as (210) 10-11 Xmas, with no Show title listed anywhere. My goal is to be able to transfer all episodes of 7th Heaven, for example, and have them show up in a group called 7th Heaven on the Tivo. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## bianch (Jun 17, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has more details on the jabber app such as which port it tries to use to connect to the jabber server and whether or not it uses the standard jabber XMPP protocol or requires Poling or Binding on the server.

When I try it, I just get a blank screen with the Jabber title at the top.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## EwanG (Oct 14, 2002)

f123456 said:


> My filename is: 7th Heaven - (210) 10-11 Xmas.tivo
> and when I use Galleon GoBack to transfer it, the file is just listed as (210) 10-11 Xmas, with no Show title listed anywhere.


To fix this, use a comma or some other punctuation. Galleon treats dashes differently than you would expect - as I discovered when following a similar naming scheme. Once you change both dashes out, then the full name will show up.



> My goal is to be able to transfer all episodes of 7th Heaven, for example, and have them show up in a group called 7th Heaven on the Tivo. Is there a way to do this?


If this is actually a .tivo file that you haven't edited, then they will group again on the TiVo. If these are actually MPG files you've renamed, then you'll have to mess with the header - which requires pulling the first bytes off the TiVo version of the file before editing.

FWIW,
Ewan


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

EwanG said:


> If this is actually a .tivo file that you haven't edited, then they will group again on the TiVo. If these are actually MPG files you've renamed, then you'll have to mess with the header - which requires pulling the first bytes off the TiVo version of the file before editing.


And to clarify, I think they will only group if the show also appears in your Guide data.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

EwanG said:


> If these are actually MPG files you've renamed, then you'll have to mess with the header - which requires pulling the first bytes off the TiVo version of the file before editing.


And to do that, check out this.

Something else I just stumbled across (maybe this has been reported previously) ... using single quotes in the filename (the default when TiVoDesktop downloads something) also seems to break Galleon's episode naming functionality.

For example, in my Lost folder I have files like

- Lost 02x12 - Fire Plus Water.TiVo
- Lost 02x13 - The Long Con.mpg
- Lost 02x14 - One of Them.TiVo

And in my Battlestar Galactica folder I have:

- Battlestar Galactica 2x13 - ''Epiphanies''.TiVo
- Battlestar Galactica 2x14 - ''Scar''.TiVo
- Battlestar Galactica 2x15 - ''Sacrifices''.TiVo

When browsing through Galleon, the Lost folder will be listed as:

- One of Them
- The Long Con
- Fire Plus Water

But the Battlestar Galactica Folder will show:

- Battlestar Galactica
- Battlestar Galactica
- Battlestar Galactica


----------



## endicot (Feb 1, 2006)

{SeriesTitle}{OriginalAirDate}{EpisodeTitle}{DateRecorded}{C allSign}.mpg


Works great! Thank you for enlighting me on this, I wish TiVo would have better ToGo/GoBack documentation.

One issue I still have is even though the {SeriesTitle} may be duplicate, the video is not grouped on the TiVo. That is if the Series Title was "Endicot", and I had three "Episodes", named, "Episode 1", "Episode 2".... TiVo would display:

Endicot
Endicot
Endicot

From the TiVo menu I can't disguinish them, and they fill up the whole screen. Why doesn't it put them in their own unique folder (like TiVo recorded shows with same SeriesTitle)?


----------

